# my female dog likes to hump like a male



## bethanj (Oct 25, 2006)

We have a 7 mnth old Lab and she isn't fixed yet. For some reason she likes to hump my husband leg, like a male would do. Is that normal, I just think it's kinda weird. Will it stop when she gets fixed?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's very normal for a dog to hump another dog or being when they want to demonstrate dominance over the other dog or being, regardless of sex...it's most likely a learned behavior in her early stages of puppydom. You should only consider fixing her for the health benefits (and the time would be now), and not for behavior modification. Behavioral gains from spaying or neutering are insignificant (if there are any) in comparison to the many health benefits from spaying or neuturing. Behaviors can only be changed by you with understanding and work. Understanding that your dog needs a healthy life filled with a fair balance of mental, social, and physical stimulation. And work in the form of practicing NILF...feeding the behaviors that you do want, and being a constant leader for your dog. I answered more than what your question needed, but I hope it all helps.


----------



## bethanj (Oct 25, 2006)

so my female dog is trying to show dominance over my husband? will getting her fixed help her?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Chances are, yes, she is trying to show dominance. And like I said previously, having her fixed should only be considered for her long term health...so yes, it will help her in that regard. But it will not change her behaviors.


----------



## bethanj (Oct 25, 2006)

Well how can I train her not to do that...she even does it to ours guests that come over, it's kinda imbarresing(bad spelling).


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, she needs to be taught manners in an obedience class, and you need to take a proactive approach in being her leader. It's a lot of work owning a dog, but if you have the care and energy to do it, no one will doubt that you can. I mentioned NILF (nothing in life is free)...this is a concept that everything your dog does for you must be earned. If she wants a cookie, she must sit, wait, and be patient...without whining, begging, or jumping. This is something that is taught, it doesn't come naturally for most dogs. So, your relationship and your families relationship with your dog has to start with an understanding that you all must show your dog what you want. If you don't want her to hump legs, stop the activity and redirect her to what you do want...like maybe a sit. Then reward her for sitting...maybe with a pat on the head, a small treat, or some other form of affection. However, this will not come without repetition. You need to spend at a minimum (3) 10 minute sessions a day working on basic commands like sit, down, stay, come, off, and walking on heel. There's no simple answer to your question because you need to develop a relationship with your dog so you're dog can understand better, by your verbal commands and posture, what you want. For now, you may need to remove your dog from humping a leg, or block her alltogether by leashing her to your waist. But I assure you, if you work daily on giving what your dog needs, a simple "off" or standing up will be all you'll need to keep your dog off guests.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

Our Border Collie, Daisy, does this all the time. I asked about it a while back. She has been fixed and she still does it. She only does it Clint and I though. She hasn't done it to anyone else. And most of the time, she only does it at bed time. We just tell her no and make her stop when she starts to do it.


----------



## dogluva (Oct 27, 2006)

*Lukily...*

My dog does not hump things. She is to old. She never has.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Join me in.My lab humps my Germen Shep. And they are boys!!!


----------

